

High-Res Image of Winter Storm Covering U.S. - privacyguru
http://nnvl.noaa.gov/MediaDetail.php?MediaID=640&MediaTypeID=1&sms_ss=twitter&at_xt=4d4859aadf12521d,0

======
smoyer
Yeah ... I just enjoyed spending my afternoon clearing 2 inches of sleet off
my lane and driveway. Stay tuned for a sore back tomorrow (oh ... and up to
0.6in of freezing rain/ice).

------
martingordon
It's not working on my iPhone. All I see is a white image.

